# Coffs Coast Snapper PB



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

Cold morning off sawtell headland 10 minutes into the troll and my lure gets slammed and screams off. Was questioning if I had a snapper or maybe a lost pelagic. Good fight and up pops this lump... 96cm and pushing 20lbs.








Caught a few more 45-55cm size snapper as well but they just didnt compare.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Sensational fish bennj. That's a good way to join the Snapper leader board, by bumping Beekeeper with the biggest fish.

BTW Buy your self a hat.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Slab of a fish, great job!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW! Nice fishie

Hat and do up your vest. Like the flenno shirt though.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

great fish dude, huge congrats!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant Ben - congratulations. No wonder you are smiling.


ArWeTherYet said:


> Like the flenno shirt though.


 Do you mean Flanno ? Yes - most excellent - and that means the snapper is scored for Team Flanno - but how come you are not wearing it in the second photo ?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great fish they go hard, keep you guessing on the first couple of runs.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Mate,.. stonker


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Damn that's a big snapper!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice snapper mate.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

What lure you towing?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

pipnosis said:


> What lure you towing?


Ask the snapper, What yak were you towing?


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice very snapper


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Or very nice snapper ha


----------

